# Impact FC 1 - The Uprising: Brisbane



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Josh Barnett vs. Geronimo dos Santos
Karo Parisyan vs. Ben Mortimer
Carlos Newton vs. Brian Ebersole
Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs.Joaquim Ferreira
Jeff Monson vs. Brad Morris
Ubiratan Lima Marinho vs. Felise Leniu
Dylan Andrews vs. Steven Kenne
Jai Bradney vs. Thiago Meller

Date: July 10, 2010 
Venue: Brisbane Entertainment Centre
City: Brisbane, Australia 

On a side note when are these going to be posted on the MMA Bookie?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Josh Barnett vs. Geronimo dos Santos
> Karo Parisyan vs. Ben Mortimer
> Carlos Newton vs. Brian Ebersole
> Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs.Joaquim Ferreira
> ...


Bad attitudes galore. I think there are two guys with drug problems and one with legal trouble. Nobody else wants these guys, so they are on this card. Who knows what to expect?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Drug problems*

I'm guessing that would be Karo and Josh, but who would have the legal problems?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm guessing that would be Karo and Josh, but who would have the legal problems?


Monson has been arrested multiple times.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Monson*

Is that why Strikeforce hasn't signed him at all?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Sad because they're good fighters, wouldnt be suprised if semtex shows up down under sometime soon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Semtex shows up down under*

What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

We're reffering to the amount of "characterely challenged" people are here at Impact FC, which seems to be Australian based, hence semxtex, down under.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Down Under*

You mean its going to go under?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

saying for australia, down under, not the company will go under. but hey you never know it might flop, might suceed, wait and see.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> You mean its going to go under?


Australia is known as "down under". Semtex=Paul Daley. He is saying he wouldn't be surprised that Paul Daley ends up fighting for this company in Australia.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Josh Barnett vs. Geronimo dos Santos
> Karo Parisyan vs. Ben Mortimer
> Carlos Newton vs. Brian Ebersole
> Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs.Joaquim Ferreira
> ...


Probably won't be a Vbookie for them since betting odds won't be readily abailable.


rockybalboa25 said:


> Monson has been arrested multiple times.


 Monson was arrested once for the graffiti incident and once for a domestic case which was deemed to have absolutely zero merit when it went in front of a judge and was quickly thrown out. I don't remember the details though.



kantowrestler said:


> Is that why Strikeforce hasn't signed him at all?


I don't know why they haven't went after him he would be a great signing.


Very dissapointing Ricco Rodriguez was supposed to fight Monson in there rubber match but Ricco dropped out to fight Overeem in Dream only for Overeem to drop out and leave Ricco screwed.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like a very good card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Good card*

Yeah I'm not sure how to watch it live though!


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> Sad because they're good fighters, wouldnt be suprised if semtex shows up down under sometime soon.


not long ago when i first read about impactfc paul daley was was on the newcastle card, but now i can't find any sites that show this.



edit. all i can find is the title of a page that doesn't work anymore, "- MOVING ON, PAUL DALEY INKS FIGHT IN AUSTRALIA- MMA WEEKLY - "
f**k knows.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, kind of mismatched fights but some big names on the card. I want Karo back in the UFC though. *sadface*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If you want to see Karo back in the UFC then he has to work his way back up!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> If you want to see Karo back in the UFC then he has to work his way back up!


LOL, he didn't get cut for losing fights. He got cut for gulping down pain meds. I understand that's inexcusable, but I'd like for him to break the addiction, win in Impact and get back to the octagon.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> LOL, he didn't get cut for losing fights. He got cut for gulping down pain meds. I understand that's inexcusable, but I'd like for him to break the addiction, win in Impact and get back to the octagon.


the guy he is vsing trains at my mma gym, havent seen him around though but he is apparantely really good


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

There is quite a few names on this card, but most of the match-ups seem really lopsided.

I wonder if there is drug testing in Australia?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

As i recall he wasnt just cut, but Banhammered by Dana. it makes you wonder why he gets banned for being a dick and drinking pain pills, and then they'res guys like babalu and semtex who clearly had grounds.


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Daley is on Impact FC's event on July 18 in Sydney. It is Paul Daley vs.Daniel Acacio.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

onthebrink2 said:


> Daley is on Impact FC's event on July 18 in Sydney. It is Paul Daley vs.Daniel Acacio.


Damn just beat me to it, here is the card for next weeks fight night; 

Heavyweight bout: Ken Shamrock vs. Pedro Rizzo
Welterweight bout: Paul Daley vs. Daniel Acacio
Heavyweight bout: Bob Sapp vs. Soa Palelei
Middleweight bout: Denis Kang vs. Paulo Filho
Middleweight bout: Murilo Rua vs. Jeremy May
Middleweight bout: Murilo Bustamante vs. Jesse Taylor
Heavyweight bout: Peter Graham vs. Jim York

Looking forwardb to seeing Ninja Rua stomp that jackass Jeremy May.
Light Heavyweight bout: Glover Teixeira vs. Marko Peseli
Lightweight bout: Richard Vaculik vs. Glenn Taylor-Smith
Welterweight bout: Shane Nix vs. Manuel Rodriguez


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> Sad because they're good fighters, wouldnt be suprised if semtex shows up down under sometime soon.


He already signed he's fighting the week after this event on the 18th I believe.

EDIT: Someone already beat me to it


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is fighting on the 18th?


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is fighting on the 18th?


the card was posted two posts above yours.....


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

Excited about monson, semtex, filho and rua, strikeforce really needs to call up monson. he rules!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I think Strikeforce needs to call up Monson!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Impact FC 1 results:



A number of notable fighters made their way to Australia for the debut event of the upstart Impact FC organization, and for the most part, the favorites lived up to their expectations.

Josh Barnett, Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou, Jeff Monson and Karo Parisyan all had their hands raised in victory, while fan favorite Carlos Newton came up short in his bid for a much needed win.

The action all took place at Brisbane Entertainment Center in Brisbane, Australia. The event was held on Saturday night in Australia, which left most North American fans sound asleep as the action unfolded.

While Barnett faced a mammoth former super heavyweight in Geronimo dos Santos (18-10), the former PRIDE star overcame the size and muscular disadvantage with superior technique. Barnett (26-5) used a pair of takedowns to secure dominant position and unleash a ground-and-pound barrage to force the stoppage.

Sokoudjou has struggled with cardio issues in many recent outings, but "The African Assassin" discovered a way to combat the issue: win quickly.

After Joaquim Ferreira (8-6) pulled guard, Sokoudjou (9-6) unleashed a barrage of shots that forced the referee to intervene just 80 seconds into the fight.

Monson grinded out a unanimous decision win in typical fashion. After enduring some early striking success from opponent Ubiratan Lima Marinho (11-4), Monson (34-11) was finally able to implement his preferred top-game approach, and the result was a unanimous nod.

Parisyan actually fought in the evening's card-opening contest. "The Heat" told Sherdog.com he asked to have his bout removed from co-main event status in order to get his fight over with quickly to appease his worrying family.

Parisyan (19-5) wasn't exactly in peak form, as he later admitted, but he was able to use his trademarked judo attack to throw his opponent to the floor frequently, and he eventually locked in a fight-ending rear-naked choke against opponent Ben Mortimer (5-3).

The lone notable to fall short on the evening was Canadian Newton (15-14). "The Ronin" had no answer for Brian Ebersole (42-15) and dropped an uninspired unanimous decision.

Impact FC returns to action July 17 in Sydney with "The Uprising 2."

OFFICIAL RESULTS

* Josh Barnett def. Geronimo dos Santos via TKO (punches) - Round 1, 2:35
* Brian Ebersole def. Carlos Newton via unanimous decision
* Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou def. Joaquim Ferreira via TKO (punches) - Round 1, 1:20
* Jeff Monson def. Ubiratan Lima Marinho via unanimous decision
* Thiago Meller def. Jai Bradney submission (guillotine choke) - Round 1, 1:32
* Fabio Fernandes def. Api Hemara via submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1 , 3:58
* Tom Waters def. Jacob Mahony via TKO (punches) - Round 2, 1:38
* Karo Parisyan def. Ben Mortimer via submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 2, 4:18



Link


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I wish Barnett would fight in the states in SF or UFC.
I think he is one of the most skilled HW. He is on my TOP 10. But all his problems hold him back...shame.
And Sokoudjou!! That guy has so much potential. It's such a shame he isn't able to step a level...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is Sokoudjou's second win in two fights, so he is getting there!


----------



## SuperTed (Feb 20, 2008)

no surprises here, except poor old carlos newton. Dude really needs 2 move on. Good 2 see some international stars down under


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well that stinks mortimer and bradney both lost


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where is that from?


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I'm not sure how to watch it live though!


It's on InDemand in the USA.

Link: http://www.indemand.com/product/view/192126


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this online and how much does it cost?


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i don't think it would be online anywhere yet, the event wasn't even on ppv in australia, which sucked. oh well i'm keen to watch the next one!



http://mmablips.dailyradar.com/video/josh-barnett-on-impact-fc-opponent-i-m-going-to-anally/

some of the fights from impact 1 will be shown on the next card according to that video. 

josh barnett - "im going to anally **** him if possible" haha oooookay.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, how much does it cost anyways?


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

$29.95


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is definately more reasonable than UFC PPVs!


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah it is, though i can understand why ufc PPV's cost more. anyway i don't think i'd be buying the impact card if it were $50.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> I wish Barnett would fight in the states in SF or UFC.
> I think he is one of the most skilled HW. He is on my TOP 10. But all his problems hold him back...shame.
> And Sokoudjou!! That guy has so much potential. It's such a shame he isn't able to step a level...


Isn't Barnett still suspended in the US? Sokky proves he can win in the 1st round, after that he's done though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Barnett was never suspended, he never had a licence and as a result when he tested positive he was denied a licence. So he doesn't even have a fight licence for the US!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Barnett was never suspended, he never had a licence and as a result when he tested positive he was denied a licence. So he doesn't even have a fight licence for the US!


Can he get one though?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Bigfoot Silva is fighting now and he got his licence revoked when he went and fought in Japan while he was suspended for roids. So that being said I think the answer is yes, he just chooses not to fight over here!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Bigfoot Silva is fighting now and he got his licence revoked when he went and fought in Japan while he was suspended for roids. So that being said I think the answer is yes, he just chooses not to fight over here!


He would have to stop the roids though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah which he is capable of doing!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah which he is capable of doing!


What are you basing that on? He used them in the UFC. There's no evidence he stopped in Pride. Then he go caught again in Affliction. There's no evidence he can be successful without them. On a side note why didn't he fight Monson that would have been a way more interesting bout.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well under which promotion would he have fought Monson?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well under which promotion would he have fought Monson?


They just fought on the same card. Pay attention.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't Monson's original opponent bow out or am I thinking about someone else on the card?


----------



## CheekyMonkey (Nov 26, 2009)

Is there any rapidshare links for this fight knocking about yet?:thumb02:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Been looking all over the web fr this event, all I've got is spoilers


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Isn't Barnett still suspended in the US? Sokky proves he can win in the 1st round, after that he's done though.


I think he still is.
But damn...i wish he could fight.
There are so meany great fights for him and for us the fans.
Barnett is a very good fighter. Just doesn't seem to take the right decision when it matters.
Great remark about Soky, He either wins in the 1st or loses.  He is still young. If he would go into a true camp, like COuture or Jackson...he would evolve a lot imo.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he still has a pretty good record for not going into a real camp!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he still has a pretty good record for not going into a real camp!


Not in the 2nd round.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Not in the 2nd round.


What does the second have to do with anything?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What does the second have to do with anything?


Well ... take a look at his fighting record!
He is 9-6 atm.
Out of his 9 wins, only one was a decision, the rest of them are all KOs or TKOs. (and a DQ win against Hermann), 
And out of his 6 losses 5 have commed past the 1st round. Only Teixeira beat him in the first round.
He is realy strong in the first but then he shuts down. Has to work on cardio and stamina. 
He needs a good camp that will push him hard hard to ensure he has what he needs to keep going for more than one round.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Team Quest isn't a good enough camp for him?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Team Quest isn't a good enough camp for him?


It's obviously not working.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it worked for Souki this camp didn't it?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it worked for Souki this camp didn't it?


Nothing like a beating a 14-6 fighter who has never even beaten a descent fighter. If Sokky didn't win that fight he might as well retire.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well one could argue that Bob Sapp should retire, but he hasn't!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well one could argue that Bob Sapp should retire, but he hasn't!


look at the youtube video on impact fc 2 thread, that will show you how awesome sapp is at mma fighting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was meant as a joke, he isn't that good, that's the point, he got beat by Souki!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> That was meant as a joke, he isn't that good, that's the point, he got beat by Souki!


and with alll that strength and muscle... tsk tsk


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it worked for Souki this camp didn't it?





rockybalboa25 said:


> Nothing like a beating a 14-6 fighter who has never even beaten a descent fighter. If Sokky didn't win that fight he might as well retire.


Yes. Beating up cans. That's good. And when he is facing tough opponents he crumbles.
He has those 2 wins against Nog and Arona, but they came in the 1st round. 
Sokodjou in the 1st round is a very dangerous fighter.
That's his story..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Souki beat Little Nog and Arona then failed to do anyting significant besides being a finalist in the Superhulk Tournament, he needs to get his act together if he wants to be taken seriously!


----------

